# Added another smoker - mes 30 electric  need tips



## griz400 (Oct 7, 2017)

Never had an electric smoker, always an offset, but, was at Walmart just now .. and managers were marking down all BBQ stuff, grills, etc.... and there was this smoker and I just asked them what the price was going to be .. they said around 125 ..I said I will buy it right now for 100.00, they said ok.. I put it in the buggy ... lol ...
  Now , I need some pointers on it .. I bought 2 bags of the small hickory chips and maybe smoke on it tomorrow ... thanks all.. looking for some pointers ...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice..  Will give you some stuff to do .  you can make a mailbox for it one day.. Lol

Cool!


----------



## griz400 (Oct 7, 2017)

seasoning it up right now.. I have read about all of the mailbox mods, just ran it for 1 hr now added 1 load of hickory and seems like a lot of smoke .. and keeps smoking for about for a while now ..a thin nice stream of smoke...seems nice


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 7, 2017)

I have had an MES40 for several years.  Some things that I do now that are noteworthy

Wrap the water pan with foil and don't use water.  The smoker is tight, the temp is thermostatically controlled, and water in the water pan is simply not needed.

Some fill their water pan with sand and then wrap with foil to get a large hot mass - but I don't open my door very often so I do not do this.  It does take longer to get the smoker to temp if you do this, but it will definitely get back to temp quicker if you must peek at the meat.

Chips do not need to be soaked.  6 or 7 chips (+/-) every 20 to 30 minutes will get you perfect thin blue smoke.

Just about everyone runs their MES with the top vent wide open.

BE SURE TO SEASON YOUR NEW SMOKER...but you probably knew this already.

Cheers!

Ed


----------



## griz400 (Oct 7, 2017)

Seasoning it up right now ... good tip on top vent, now wide open ... I see alot of people have added mailbox mods .. I see others like bearcarver doesnt ... how do you feel about this ... points to you eddie .. 

Going to try it out tomorrow ..


----------



## griz400 (Oct 7, 2017)

look at this baby talking ...


----------



## griz400 (Oct 7, 2017)

point to you rings ... probably wont do a mod if more smoke isnt needed ..


----------



## tropics (Oct 7, 2017)

griz that was a steal it looks like a gen #1 
I would get a Tube or tray from Amazen http://www.amazenproducts.com/default.asp
You will be able to smoke Cheese and do Sausages also
For Sausage http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/sausage-jerky-rack-mes40-w-step-by-step.174140/

Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 7, 2017)

Some dont use the mail box , but most use the tube or the tray like Tropics said . 
There is a learning curve , just FYI . 

works great for some things , good for others .


----------



## griz400 (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks Richie .. point to you .. just seasoning it up as we speak "type" lol... most people would not pass this up for 100.00 ... The smoking chambe on the side where you add chips .. That's not enough ???


----------



## lovethemeats (Oct 7, 2017)

Your going to like it. I'm doing average temp on my new MES40 so I know what the temps are at each rack position. Helps out knowing. Bear does it for his. Found I need a deflection plate in the back corner to even out the temp on that side. Good luck and happy smoking.
If points still are in effect in the new platform.  Points to you for sure.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 7, 2017)

Not at low temps , and some dont like to tend to the loading . I use both


----------



## griz400 (Oct 7, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Some dont use the mail box , but most use the tube or the tray like Tropics said .
> There is a learning curve , just FYI .
> 
> works great for some things , good for others .




Just seasoning it all up .. probably will get the one that looks a maze ... point to you ...never had a smoker like this .. always had a side burner , now a reverse flow ... got this to play around, and only 100.00 .... lol.. want to make jerky and some Canadian bacon as well ... some sausage ... and think being able to smoke at a low temp .. would be a plus .. my reverse flow will smoke all day long at 225 ...thanks chopsaw .. if you think of something else .. let me know ...


----------



## griz400 (Oct 7, 2017)

lovethemeats said:


> Your going to like it. I'm doing average temp on my new MES40 so I know what the temps are at each rack position. Helps out knowing. Bear does it for his. Found I need a deflection plate in the back corner to even out the temp on that side. Good luck and happy smoking.
> If points still are in effect in the new platform.  Points to you for sure.




Want to smoke some different stuff on it .. sausage, bacon, maybe a butt or 2.. seems to hold a temp nice right now ... want to smoke some jerky up instead of the dehydrator .. I love deer jerky with my marinate and sprinle on some onion flakes  ...


----------



## tropics (Oct 7, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Thanks Richie .. point to you .. just seasoning it up as we speak "type" lol... most people would not pass this up for 100.00 ... The smoking chambe on the side where you add chips .. That's not enough ???


I never liked that little chip pan You can get TBS with the amnps or tube 
I got a cheap tube from Target I wanted to try,tube or tray both work
Hint on the tray raise it up with either spring binder clips or screws
Richie


----------



## griz400 (Oct 7, 2017)

Another point Richie ...will order the one that looks like a maze i guess .. seems to be a lot of smoke right now though .. won't know till I smoke something .. Thinking of a stuffed meatloaf on it tomorrow .. was going to make it on my reverse flow .. looking to stuff a meatloaf with peppers, mushrooms and Velveeta and bacon wrap it ... that was the plan when I bought it all .. then I bought this smoker ... and sorta want to try it out ... Since you have one, what temp for the meatloaf .. 225 ???


----------



## tropics (Oct 7, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Another point Richie ...will order the one that looks like a maze i guess .. seems to be a lot of smoke right now though .. won't know till I smoke something .. Thinking of a stuffed meatloaf on it tomorrow .. was going to make it on my reverse flow .. looking to stuff a meatloaf with peppers, mushrooms and Velveeta and bacon wrap it ... that was the plan when I bought it all .. then I bought this smoker ... and sorta want to try it out ... Since you have one, what temp for the meatloaf .. 225 ???


I have not made any meats in mine 
I think maybe 250 would be better because of the way it cycles 
Use an outside probe the gauges that are installed are normally way off
Richie


----------



## griz400 (Oct 7, 2017)

Oh yeah ... I always put probes in te meats .. always cook my internal temp ...another point ... till I run out of points ...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 7, 2017)

griz400 said:


> point to you rings ... probably wont do a mod if more smoke isnt needed ..



No.. I think they do mailbox  for cold smoking and so you can burn the maze with pellets instead of running the electric element in the smoker itself.


----------



## griz400 (Oct 7, 2017)

Point to you johnny b ....... when I smoke jerky .. it's only like at 160 ... hard to get my reverse flow that low and consistent ... other things at a low temp would be nice as well ... cheese,etc


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 7, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Point to you johnny b ....... when I smoke jerky .. it's only like at 160 ... hard to get my reverse flow that low and consistent ... other things at a low temp would be nice as well ... cheese,etc


It's going to be a good addition having that smoker


----------



## griz400 (Oct 7, 2017)

Yeah ... sorta think so ... for 100.00 cant go wrong ... don't know how they can mark down all the grills and smokers to make room for the xmas stuff ...


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 7, 2017)

It's great for sausage and bacon type things . I have snack sticks in mine right now.  12 inch tube in mail box lit at 9 oclock , just went out .


----------



## griz400 (Oct 7, 2017)

Just give another point ... I will order the maze type pellet grate .. but, will try out just the wood chip deal from the outside that I have been using while I season this smoker up .... seems to work decent ... going to try out a smoked stuffed wrapped meatloaf tomorrow ..


----------



## lovethemeats (Oct 7, 2017)

I use my AMNPS all the time. My cold smoke box was made for me from a guy at work. Its about the size of 2 1/2 mailboxes. The tubing going from the box to my mes30 all together is about 9ft long. Depends what I am doing determine what I do with the pellets. If I take the pellets down to a dust. It burns so slow that I'm able to run the maze close to 24 hours.  It takes a few to get it to light up but for long cold smokes it works out great.


----------



## dr k (Oct 7, 2017)

lovethemeats said:


> I use my AMNPS all the time. My cold smoke box was made for me from a guy at work. Its about the size of 2 1/2 mailboxes. The tubing going from the box to my mes30 all together is about 9ft long. Depends what I am doing determine what I do with the pellets. If I take the pellets down to a dust. It burns so slow that I'm able to run the maze close to 24 hours.  It takes a few to get it to light up but for long cold smokes it works out great.


Mr. T mentioned I turn pellets to a fine talc like powder with a blender. I have some pecan saw dust from Todd I'm trying first. He said it burns well and slower than sawdust. 
- Kurt


----------



## griz400 (Oct 7, 2017)

lovethemeats said:


> I use my AMNPS all the time. My cold smoke box was made for me from a guy at work. Its about the size of 2 1/2 mailboxes. The tubing going from the box to my mes30 all together is about 9ft long. Depends what I am doing determine what I do with the pellets. If I take the pellets down to a dust. It burns so slow that I'm able to run the maze close to 24 hours.  It takes a few to get it to light up but for long cold smokes it works out great.


Sorta like the smoke coming just from the the smoke box .. have yet to smoke something ..just broke it all in  seasoned 
it this evening .. going to try a smoked stuffed meatloaf tomorrow and 6 thick ribeye pork chops as a first smoke tomorrow ...


----------



## tallbm (Oct 7, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Want to smoke some different stuff on it .. sausage, bacon, maybe a butt or 2.. seems to hold a temp nice right now ... want to smoke some jerky up instead of the dehydrator .. I love deer jerky with my marinate and sprinle on some onion flakes  ...



Well here goes :)


Be sure to use a Dual Probe Thermometer like the ThermoPro TP20 or the Maverick 735.  The MES smokers are NOTORIOUS for the smoker thermometer and the meat probe being off.  You are pretty much guaranteed to run into this issue and knowing proper temps is paramount for smoking meat
You will want/need the AMNPS to smoke sausage and bacon and such because the onboard chip smoking is reported to not work well under 200F so the ANMPS solves this issue for you.
BEWARE the temp swings with the MES.  This means if you want to smoke sausage at 165F the smoker may to from 145F to 185F with the temp swings to give you an average of 165F.  My MES40 would swing 35F degrees and would never get over 265-270F :(  I rewired and I am now using a 3rd party PID controller and I keep within 2 degrees of the set temp :)
Leathery Chicken Skin argggggh!!!!   Chicken skin doesn't seem to be very edible unless you cook at 325F or higher.  Other people have success at lower temps but I have yet.  So if you cook chicken/turkey with skin on in the MES and even if you cook at 275F be ready to expect leathery chicken skin or throw on the grill to deal with it.
Keep all of that in mind and you should be ready to rock and with the AMNPS you can solve your cold or low temp smoking issues.  Best of luck and be ready to enjoy set and forget with the MES and the AMNPS :)


----------



## lovethemeats (Oct 7, 2017)

Yeah the temp does seem to swing like that even in mine. 
tallbm - Care to say what controller you are now using. Have any pictures of the rewire? You have me interested in it. For down the road when something goes out on any of my 2 units.


----------



## lovethemeats (Oct 7, 2017)

tallbm. Never mind. I see it in your profile.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 7, 2017)

lovethemeats said:


> Yeah the temp does seem to swing like that even in mine.
> tallbm - Care to say what controller you are now using. Have any pictures of the rewire? You have me interested in it. For down the road when something goes out on any of my 2 units.





lovethemeats said:


> tallbm. Never mind. I see it in your profile.



Here is my post on how to rewire an MES without needing to remove the back, though you may want to remove the back to make a panel for easy access to the safety rollout limit switch which is a common failure point for the MES.
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/mes-rewire-simple-guide-no-back-removal-needed.267069/

Here is my super detailed post on the HeaterMeter PID controller.  If you are not so technically inclined then an Auber Plug and Play PID controller would be a good option as well.  I have dealt with it for my mothers MES rewire and 3rd party PID :)

HeaterMeter PID Post:
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/heatermeter-controller-with-wifi-and-electric-smoker-mes40-mod-in-detail.264277/

Auber PID Experiences Post:
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/my-first-mes-and-auber-pid-experience-plug-and-play.258173/


Let me know if you have any questions and best of luck on the smoking! :)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 7, 2017)

:D


----------



## griz400 (Oct 7, 2017)

tallbm said:


> Well here goes :)
> 
> 
> Be sure to use a Dual Probe Thermometer like the ThermoPro TP20 or the Maverick 735.  The MES smokers are NOTORIOUS for the smoker thermometer and the meat probe being off.  You are pretty much guaranteed to run into this issue and knowing proper temps is paramount for smoking meat
> ...


  Thanks for the info, point to you, gonna give her a try in he am...meatloaf and some chops


----------



## griz400 (Oct 8, 2017)

just ordered an AMNPS  5 by 8


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 8, 2017)

Well ? you got her fired up ?


----------



## griz400 (Oct 8, 2017)

We are gonna fire it around noon or so ..


----------



## tropics (Oct 8, 2017)

griz400 said:


> We are gonna fire it around noon or so ..


Here is a new toy for ya
Mine checked out great ice water and boiling
Richie


----------



## griz400 (Oct 8, 2017)

Nice ... I have a pair of duel probe mavericks that work pretty good ... I also seen on the net that mes has a side smoke box for cold smoking as well  ....The Masterbuilt electric cold smoker kit


----------



## tropics (Oct 8, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Nice ... I have a pair of duel probe mavericks that work pretty good ... I also seen on the net that mes has a side smoke box for cold smoking as well  ....The Masterbuilt electric cold smoker kit


Use your tray inside it works as long as you cover it,keep drippings off the pellets
Richie


----------



## griz400 (Oct 8, 2017)

Just ordered it today .. dont have it yet ... just going to use the hickory chips ....


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2017)

griz400 said:


> just ordered an AMNPS  5 by 8




That's Great Griz---You won't be sorry!
The problem with using the built in smoker is you can't control the Smoke.
The Heating element is for both the heat & the smoke, and that just doesn't work smoothly.
You would go from No smoke, to a little smoke, to Nice Smoke, to Heavy Smoke, to Too Heavy Smoke to No Smoke & then you put more chips in & start that cycle again.

Once you get the hang of that AMNPS, and learn how to get it lit properly, you'll have Nice Even, consistent Smoke for up to 11 straight hours, and never too heavy, unless you light both ends, which I don't advise (I did it ONCE!!).

Bear


----------



## griz400 (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks Bear, couldnt pass up the deal I got.. ordered the amnps today .. ebay .  gonna try it out this afternoon with some hickory ... also, point to you


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 8, 2017)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## griz400 (Oct 8, 2017)

Kinda weird I guess.... so used to throwing on charcoal and hickory every hour on my reverse flow ... after I get that pellet cooker next week..  can probably set timer and light the pellets, and check the temperature every now and again... this smoker taking the fun out of it ... lol


----------



## tallbm (Oct 8, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Kinda weird I guess.... so used to throwing on charcoal and hickory every hour on my reverse flow ... after I get that pellet cooker next week..  can probably set timer and light the pellets, and check the temperature every now and again... this smoker taking the fun out of it ... lol



Oh don't worry there will be some fun in figuring out the quirks for getting the AMNPS to run perfectly for your setup.  Once you get it figured out though it will be set and forget which is good for stuff like overnight smokes of briskets, pork butts, bacon, etc. :)


----------



## griz400 (Oct 9, 2017)

Points to you tallbn, will definitely try out an overnight smoke.. Actually my 5 by 8 AMNPS was on porch when I got home from work .. Now the question is .. is there a certain brand of chips ??  I seen them big bags of pellets ( hickory) at Walmart .. are these good ??? I brought a torch out my toolbox from work tat I never use .. like one a plumber uses with a screw on bottle of propane ..


----------



## tropics (Oct 9, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Points to you tallbn, will definitely try out an overnight smoke.. Actually my 5 by 8 AMNPS was on porch when I got home from work .. Now the question is .. is there a certain brand of chips ??  I seen them big bags of pellets ( hickory) at Walmart .. are these good ??? I brought a torch out my toolbox from work tat I never use .. like one a plumber uses with a screw on bottle of propane ..


Jeff when you buy pellets try to get 100% Apple Hickory what ever you choose
Richie


----------



## griz400 (Oct 9, 2017)

So, brand doesn't matter ??


----------



## tropics (Oct 9, 2017)

griz400 said:


> So, brand doesn't matter ??


I can't really say,if they are 100% they should be good
Richie


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 9, 2017)

Maybe you can do mods to your pellet maze thing too.. Lol  not that you need to.. they make legs for them sometimes. And you seen how they load them with pellets 3/4 way high?  and add bits of charcoal every couple inches sometimes?'..   I want one to play with too.. haha.


----------



## griz400 (Oct 9, 2017)

I read in the booklet that came with the amnps, that cherry doesnt stay lit real good and you should mix with hickory


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2017)

Yup---Even I have trouble with Cherry pellets.
I don't even bother with Cherry Pellets any more.
If I want Cherry, I'll use Cherry Sawdust.

Bear


----------



## griz400 (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks bear .. point to you .. I am sure I will go through a learning curve .. just like the idea of making some jerky on it,and overnight smoke sometime .. maybe some sausage .. Canadian bacon I really want to try ... But, I will always use the reverse flow... to me .. nothing like an offset ...


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 9, 2017)

Whats weird, is I have never had a problem with Todds Cherry pellets. In fact they are quite awesome!
I have given away to my Treager pellet head freinds several bags of "other" brand pellets I have tried in the AMNPS. I learned my lesson. Todds only from now on.


----------



## griz400 (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks brown eyes ... I have stored your info right here ...point to you (btw ) did that info about finding your threads help you out ??


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 9, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Thanks bear .. point to you .. I am sure I will go through a learning curve .. just like the idea of making some jerky on it,and overnight smoke sometime .. maybe some sausage .. Canadian bacon I really want to try ... But, I will always use the reverse flow... to me .. nothing like an offset ...



You know what's good? These Hi Mountain cures and spices kits.. Great jerky I get from the brand.. also their sausage kits are great!  Comes with everything! except the equipment.  Lol


----------



## griz400 (Oct 9, 2017)

will eventually try em .. I am an old man and have a few deer jerky recipes I usually do on the dehydrator ..but wanted to make some on a cold smoker ... well about 160 or so...point to you


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 9, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Thanks brown eyes ... I have stored your info right here ...point to you (btw ) did that info about finding your threads help you out ??



That wasn't me asking about finding your threads. But thanks for the point!
You are going to love the MES Griz. That was $100 well spent! But I do find that I like the charcoal and chunks flavor a little better with my mini. Someday I'll get an offset.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't like the thin brittle tough jerky like you get in a package at the store.. 

How close to the temp you set in the 30 does it actually hold Griz? did you use your digital probe also?


----------



## griz400 (Oct 9, 2017)

Yeah, was browsing around and I think it was 100.00 well spent so far .. wont use it all the time, but, leaving it out in the bbq /bar area we have, cause when upu put it away, you seldom use it ... like my "Big Easy " from charbroil .. not a fan ..


----------



## griz400 (Oct 9, 2017)

It was bobbling around from 215 to 235 .. was set at 225, calmed down after meat started to get hotter, just used my 2 dual probe mavericks in the meat only .. noticed when I seasoned it, started without water in pan.. then added water and calmed down as well .. seems to cycle less as temps of meats rise ... like after 115 or so ...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 9, 2017)

griz400 said:


> It was bobbling around from 215 to 235 .. was set at 225, calmed down after meat started to get hotter, just used my 2 dual probe mavericks in the meat only .. noticed when I seasoned it, started without water in pan.. then added water and calmed down as well .. seems to cycle less as temps of meats rise ... like after 115 or so ...



Sounds good man.. I have heard bigger swings from people with same model.  Usually 30 plus higher than what is set.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 9, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Points to you tallbn, will definitely try out an overnight smoke.. Actually my 5 by 8 AMNPS was on porch when I got home from work .. Now the question is .. is there a certain brand of chips ??  I seen them big bags of pellets ( hickory) at Walmart .. are these good ??? I brought a torch out my toolbox from work tat I never use .. like one a plumber uses with a screw on bottle of propane ..



Oh man the answer is a little involved so here goes.

Brand does matter.  The pellets to avoid are the ones that are the actual hardwood on the label and do not brands that use random hardwood and add oils for "flavor", I think Traeger does this so that is bad.

Next understand that even if the brand says it is "all hardwood" that often it is NOT all of the wood on the label and it is actually blended with another cheaper wood.  For example Lousianna Grills Mesquite pellets are actually 65% Maple and 35% Mesquite even though the bag says "Mesquite".  These are Blends and many brands do this.  Blends aren't bad if you know how it is blended and that is what you want.

Finally, the best option are brands that are 100% of the wood mentioned on the bag.  Lumberjack mostly does 100% pellets and will easily call out it's blends.  In this case if you buy Lumberjack 100% Apple you get nothing but 100% Apple pellets, no blends or flavor oils, etc.   The good/bad is that if you WANT a blend you then need 100% of each of the pelelts youw ant to blend and then blend at the ratios you want.  I like 30% Hickory and 70% apple for a number of things and I don't mind if I have a bag of 100% Apple and 100% Hickory to blend with but this can really pile up on the pellets, but man the quality of Lumberjack pellets is goooooooood!

Let me know if this all makes sense :)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 9, 2017)

https://www.ruralking.com/traegerr-grill-pellets-20-lb.html

Place by me has lumberjack $8.99 a bag  for 20#.


----------



## jbfromtennessee (Oct 9, 2017)

you will love that amps tray. must warn you it has a learning curve, so be patient with it.  mine fits perfect with very little wiggle room at the bottom left on top of the two rods that hold up the heating unit. on my first butt i loaded the tray and it lasted right at 11 hours of TBS. Good luck with it..


----------



## griz400 (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks tallbm, look for the lumber jack  or 100 percent hickory


tallbm said:


> Oh man the answer is a little involved so here goes.
> 
> Thanks rings ... johnny ... points to all 3 of you ..
> Thanks jb, same inside as mine ...
> ...


----------



## griz400 (Oct 14, 2017)

Got a bag of B&B pellets .. 100 per cent hickory


----------



## jbfromtennessee (Oct 14, 2017)

i got a bag of the b and b and i think it is 70/30, i will have to go check. at any rate it burns real good and a nice TBS.  Good luck and as others have said there is a learning curve so keep a eye on it the first few hours of your early smokes...


----------



## griz400 (Oct 15, 2017)

The B&B brand seems to be working nicely today ... I lit it up with a propane torch and kept it there lighting from hole and on the bottom for 1 whole minute, let it burn on he charcoal grill grate, while I was loading up the mes ... let it flame up for about 10 - 12 minutes, then blew it out .. now has been burning great for 1 hr .. nice tbs ... , and has burnt about 1 1/2 inches to 2 inches in an hr ... thanks all for advice .. think by trial and error yesterday paid off ... oh, also I have the chip loader on side pulled 1/2 way out, top vent wide open and temp set at 220, and seems to only fluctuate from like 215 - 225 degrees after 1 hr ...


----------



## griz400 (Oct 17, 2017)

I am surprisingly pleased with an electric smoker and an amnps .. seems strange though ...always had an offset .. guess I will try an overnight smoke ... a butt or something ... here is a look at the amnps .. I lit with a torch for 1 solid minute, through the hole and from under .. then let it burn for about 12 minutes or just a little longer... blowing on it a little about every 5 minutes or so ... then put in smoker, blew it out and worked real nice ...





this was my last weeks cook, ribs for 5 1/2 hrs ... worked real nice ... thank you all for the helping hand comments .....
but, really like to add sticks on the offset every hour ..


----------



## tallbm (Oct 18, 2017)

griz400 said:


> I am surprisingly pleased with an electric smoker and an amnps .. seems strange though ...always had an offset .. guess I will try an overnight smoke ... a butt or something ... here is a look at the amnps .. I lit with a torch for 1 solid minute, through the hole and from under .. then let it burn for about 12 minutes or just a little longer... blowing on it a little about every 5 minutes or so ... then put in smoker, blew it out and worked real nice ...
> 
> this was my last weeks cook, ribs for 5 1/2 hrs ... worked real nice ... thank you all for the helping hand comments .....
> but, really like to add sticks on the offset every hour ..



Glad to hear it is all working out for you!
Just wait until you do an overnight smoke, you'll love being able to sleep rather then being up all night.
You can still have fun with the stick burner but now you have a set and forget option when you want to make life a little easier :)


----------

